# Hitzeschlacht Albstadt Bike Marathon 2010



## KaiservonChina (11. Juli 2010)

Servus Beiker!

Wer von euch war gestern auch in Albstadt unterwegs?
Ich hab mich trotz Erkältung und Schenkelprellung entschieden entschieden, mitzumachen und bin auch durchgekommen in 5:30h.
Aber war das en Kampf oder wars keiner? Die Zahl der Starter hat mit scheinbar über 3200 ja wieder alles übertroffen, wenn bei der Hitze leider auch nicht ganz so viele Zuschauer den Weg zur Strecke gefunden haben.
Nachdem ich 5min zu spät am Start war, weils Vorderrad wider Erwarten noch in der Garage lag und ich zurück musste  - konnts dann losgehen.
Habe aber in der zweiten Rennhälfte einige gesehen die neben der Strecke lagen und sich ausgeruht haben oder gar ärztlich mit dem Tropf behandelt werden mussten. Hab in Gesprächen auch erfahren, dass es dieses Jahr wohl einige schwere Stürze gegeben haben soll - habe nur einen direkt vor mir mitbekommen, der bis auf Abschürfungen aber glimpflich abging.

Frauen, Männer - wie gings euch; seid Ihr gut angekommen und wie fandet ihrs?

Servus und entspannten Sonntag,
Gerd


----------



## makleki (11. Juli 2010)

ja, das war ein Ding. Bei solchen Temperaturen sollte man eigentlich nicht so wild radln. Die letzten 20 km waren eigentlich nur noch leiden. Bin zum Glück ohne körperliche Blessuren durchgekommen, aber manche hat's schon übel erwischt. Ich hoffe, dass es allen Hitzeopfern wieder besser geht und wir nächstes Jahr mind. 10°C weniger haben.
Martin 
(geh jetzt bei kühlen 30°C a bissl biken)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergowolf (11. Juli 2010)

War doch noch ganz angenehm 

Zuschauer wie immer eine Klasse für sich!!!! Da die Strecke bekannt war, habe ich mir das Ganze eingeteilt und um nicht ins Rasen zu verfallen mein Bikeparkradel genommen.

Dieses Jahr auch deutlich weniger hektiker und Rambos unterwegs...auch mal schön!
Und im Ziel gabs dann auch noch ein in der Größe passendes Laibchen


----------



## mibooo (11. Juli 2010)

Mit der Hitze bin ich vergleichsweise gut klargekommen.  Viel Getrunken und öfters mal ein Schuß aus der Flasche über den Kopf. Und natürlich jede Zuschauerdusche mitgenommen 
Wenn diese sch..ß Krämpfe nicht gewesen wären, dann wäre ich sicher besser als nur 8min schneller im Vergleich zum letzten mal gefahren (4 1/2 St.)

Das weniger Zuschauer gekommen sind, da stimm ich nicht ganz überein. Mag sein, dass der ein oder andere weniger da war oder nur kurz vorbeigeschaut hat, aber hinsichtlich der Zuschauer ist Albstadt für mich immer noch einer der Top Marathons


----------



## naishy (11. Juli 2010)

Die Hitze war erträglich. War das 1.mal in Albstadt, super Zuschauerkulisse. Musste leider aus Block G starten und kam nach 3:51 ins Ziel. Da is zeitlich sichlerlich noch was drin.

Bis zum nächsten Jahr.


----------



## bikepassionalb (11. Juli 2010)

Das Wetter war super.Zu heiss fand ich es auch nicht.
Da war Pfronten wärmer.Bin auch im Block G gestartet.
Was mich ein bisschen gestört hat, war das meist kein Platz zum überholen war.Viele fuhren parallel mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit.Das macht man auf der Autobahn ja auch nicht.
Aber sonst super Event


----------



## Bruckii (11. Juli 2010)

Ich war gestern auch dabei.
Gestartet im Block G, wie Puma schon gesagt hat, man hatte wirkliche Probleme beim überholen, Burgfelden und die anderen Anstiege war man nur noch am rufen, dass eine Spur freigemacht wurde, damit man durchfahren konnte.
Mit genügend Trinken und den passenden Abkühlungen an der Strecke wars durchaus machbar. 
War zudem mein erster start beim Albstadt Bikemarathon, Zeit liegt um die 4;40 rum. Hat aber wirklich Spaß gemacht zu fahren.


----------



## Matthias247 (11. Juli 2010)

Bin insgesamt auch deutlich besser durch die Hitze gekommen als erwartet. Die erste Hälfte des Rennens gings ja recht schnell zu, da gings mit dem Fahrtwind recht gut. Später kamen natürlich dann schon einige sehr hässliche Anstiege in der prallen Sonne 
Meine zweite Trinkflasche hatte ich dann auch noch bei bereits km20 verloren, aber ab der ersten Verpflegungsstation gings dann auch mit nur einer. Hab letztendlich meine Vorjahreszeit auch um 22 Minuten unterboten und die 4 Stunden geknackt 
Hatte auch den Eindruck das es weniger Zuschauer waren als letztes Jahr. Kann man aber keinem verübeln, und die Stimmung war trotzdem super!

@naishy, puma & Bruckii: Letztes Jahr bin ich auch im letzten Startblock gestartet da gehts dann wirklich schon ziemlich eng zu. Aber das macht das ganze schon auch irgendwie interessant, auch wenn dadurch natürlich die Spitzenzeiten verhindret werden. Dieses Jahr dann Startblock C, da wars dann auch so nach der ersten Verpflegungsstation schon relativ frei und ab km60 hab ich zeitweise überhaupt keinen mehr um mich rum gesehen. Nächstes Jahr seid ihr dann auch weiter vorne  (naishy wohl ganz vorne) dabei und es sieht anders aus


----------



## oscar, grouch (11. Juli 2010)

puma24 schrieb:


> Was mich ein bisschen gestört hat, war das meist kein Platz zum überholen war.Viele fuhren parallel mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit.Das macht man auf der Autobahn ja auch nicht.



Manche brauchen halt etwas länger zum überholen 
Ich habe immer versucht rechts zu fahren und euch Schnelle vorbeizulassen
aber das geht halt nicht immer. 

Vor allem sollten dann die schnellen auch immer links vorbei, aber manchmal kommen sie von allen Seiten und unsichtbar machen kann man sich ja auch nicht.

Wie die Kollegen schon schrieben nächstes Jahr gibts ja dann einen besseren Startblock für euch.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2010)

Ich war anfangs auch bissl unsicher mit der Hitze. Hat aber eigentlich super geklappt. Erschöpfte oder gar komplett ausgestiegene habe ich vorallem auf den letzten 20 Kilometern viele gesehen. Die Steigung von Magrethausen hoch richtung VP3 war gesäumt von erschöpften Bikern die neben ihrem Rad im Gras lagen. Beim letzten Anstieg vor der letzten Waldabfahrt stand dann auch noch der Rettungswagen und hat einen mit dem Tropf wieder aufgepeppelt. Aber sonst hab ich an sich nichts tragisches mitbekommen, sturzfrei in 04:44 durchgekommen.


----------



## pug304 (11. Juli 2010)

sauber einteilen, viel trinke, etwas essen, und schnell sein. dann geht das schon  Breitenberg südseite in Pfronten vor einer Woche war viel gnadenloser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scooter_werner (11. Juli 2010)

pug304 schrieb:


> und schnell sein. dann geht das schon



Daran habe ich mich versucht zu halten  - aber für mich war's trotzdem grenzwertig, sind einfach nicht meine Temperaturen.
Bin allerdings aus Block A gestartet, was schon ein großer Vorteil ist, weil man schnelle Gruppen erwischt (vorausgesetzt man kann auch mitgehen) und eigentlich kaum "Fahrtechnik-Legastheniker" vor sich hat.

Stimmung wie immer top, besonders die Zuschauer-Duschen an der Strecke.


----------



## pug304 (11. Juli 2010)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> Daran habe ich mich versucht zu halten  - aber für mich war's trotzdem grenzwertig, sind einfach nicht meine Temperaturen.
> Bin allerdings aus Block A gestartet, was schon ein großer Vorteil ist, weil man schnelle Gruppen erwischt (vorausgesetzt man kann auch mitgehen) und eigentlich kaum "Fahrtechnik-Legastheniker" vor sich hat.
> 
> Stimmung wie immer top, besonders die Zuschauer-Duschen an der Strecke.



Du hast das perfekt gemacht  ja ja nicht Dein Wetter  danke nochmals für die Pizza!


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Juli 2010)

Ein dicker elfenbeinfarbener Splitter eines undefinierbaren Materials (Knochen??) hat sich durch meinen Race King und den 99g-Schlauch gebohrt. Fast genau an der Stelle, an der sich vor 9 Jahren meine komplette Kassette von der Hinterradnabe verabschiedete. Die Panne hat mich einiges an Minuten gekostet und ich war gleichzeitig ein Festmahl tausender Bremsen am Wegrand (die kleinen Bremsen mit Flügeln und Stechrüssel, keine Scheibenbremsen). Ohne die Panne wäre ich wohl so bei 3:55 gelandet  Ausgerechnet auf einer feinkörnigen Schotterbolzstrecke wie Albstadt ereilt mich mein erster Plattfuss seit vielen Jahren obwohl ich schon unbehelligt Rüttelstrecken runter bin, die nach Plattfuss geradezu schrien.

Die Hitze hat man gar nicht so gespürt ausser dass halt die Erschöpfung früher einsetzte, aber der Mann mit Hammer nicht so schlagartig kam wie sonst immerhin. Zuschauer waren in etwas gleich viel, waren dieses Jahr aber ganz klein wenig zurückhaltender (wg. Hitze?) Jedenfalls waren die letzten 20km reine Quälerei. Wie ich trotzdem die letzten Anstiege noch welche überholt habe? Keine Ahnung was das noch für allerletzte Kraftreserven waren. 

Startblock A war auch was Feines, halbwegs freie Bahn und kein langes Warten aufs Losfahren.

Auch dieses Jahr wieder der Beweis, dass man sich in Albstadt mit der Krafteinteilung gehörig verschätzen kann und wie mörderisch die Strecke sein kann für jemand, der sich bereits nach 50-60km plattgefahren hat in der "Ebene".


----------



## nino85 (11. Juli 2010)

Gehört nur bedingt hier rein, ich weiß aber nicht so genau wohin dann, aber hat einer von Euch ein Bild vom diesjährigen Finisher-Shirt? Google will keins rausrücken


----------



## Matthias247 (11. Juli 2010)

Wie das vom letzten Jahr denke ich, nur orange mit grauem Aufdruck. Fürs Foto bin ich zu faul  Mir hätte ja die inverse Farbgebung der Helfer Shirts besser gefallen.

Mal ne Frage: In der Ergebnisliste stehen ja nur ca. 2300 Positionen, Startnummern gabs aber > 3000. Haben so viele aufgegeben oder waren es weniger Starter (Startnummern nicht belegt)?


----------



## nino85 (11. Juli 2010)

Gab wohl, so wie ich das verstanden habe bei einigen Probleme mit den Transpondern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiservonChina (11. Juli 2010)

nino85 schrieb:


> Gab wohl, so wie ich das verstanden habe bei einigen Probleme mit den Transpondern



Ja, das haben sie auch geschrieben, dass am Dienstag erst eine finale Finisherliste hochgeladen wird. Probleme gabs wohl wirklich einige.
Aber habe auch die Hitze als Erklärung dafür genommen, dass die Zahl so unterschiedlich ist.


----------



## Sickgirl (12. Juli 2010)

Ich fand ja schon den ersten Asphaltanstieg gleich nach dem Start in der prallen Sonne übel. Da dachte ich schon, das kann nichts werden.

Oben ging es dann ganz gut. Strecke war trocken gut zu fahren, die Stelle mit den Steinen, an der bei Nässe immer alle abgestiegen sind, konnte man ja gut fahren.

Habe auch jede Zuschauerdusche mit genommen und war froh unter 5 Stunden ins Ziel zu kommen.

Das beste an den Verpflegungsstationen waren aber die Wassermelonen.


----------



## Freiform (12. Juli 2010)

Servus!

ich war auch dabei und wurde von der Hitze ordentlich zugesetzt, gestartet aus dem Block "C"  mit cooler 999 Nummer ;-)...mein 4-ter Versuch die 4 Stundenmarke zu schaffen war wieder gescheitert, zwar habe ich die erstem 48 km in 2 Stunden hin bekommen, aber die letzte 25km waren nur die reine Quälerei.
Das Publikum war wie immer Spitze und das trotz dieser Hitze! Na ja.., jetzt muss ich mir nächstes Jahr wieder ein Albstadt antun bis ich 4 Stunden knacke...

Grüsse freiform


----------



## conny1577 (12. Juli 2010)

ich habe es auch wieder als ein absolut gelungenes Event empfunden.
Konnte kurzfristig eine Startnummer hier ergattern - bin allerdings auch aus Block G gestartet.
Bis zur Skischanze lief es super, dann waren bei den Anstiegen leider immer zu viele schiebende Biker/inner, so dass Mann/Frau sich nur sehr schwer durchradeln konnte. 

Die Abfahrt ins Ziel finde ich immer wieder nur geil  - unglaublich was hier nochmals für ein Speed rausgeholt werden kann!!!

Bin sturz- und pannenfrei ins Ziel gekommen und die 5 h-Marke unterschritten!

Die Band bei der Abendpary war top und es konnte gemütlich + relaxed bis weit nach Mitternacht "gefeiert" werden.

Conny


----------



## martinos (12. Juli 2010)

tja, bei mir lief es nicht so toll. Hab mich anfangs überpaced und recht bald dicke Schenkel bekommen. Ab KM 30 war es dann nur noch ein Geschleppe. 

Das drumherum war aber oberklasse - ich hätte mir jedoch gewünscht, dass es wegen der Hitze vor KM 35 noch ne kurzfristige Verpflegungs- oder Wasserstation gegeben hätte. Mir ging der Saft aus - einerseits selber schuld, andererseits ist das bei der Hitze nicht erstaunlich.

In diesem Fall nächstes Jahr wieder. Hoffentlich ohne Fußfessel, dafür mit Transponder am Rad - finde ich irgendwie besser! Bei der Fußfessel hat man immer die Angst, dass die mal abfatzt)!


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Juli 2010)

Ich wäre mal dafür, nächstes Jahr das Feld die Strecke anderst herum fahren zu lassen


----------



## boulder2002 (12. Juli 2010)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ich wäre mal dafür, nächstes Jahr das Feld die Strecke anderst herum fahren zu lassen



Das hat man sich, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, zum 10. Marathon überlegt (in dem Fall 2004), dann aber doch nicht gemacht.

Und ehrlich : an der Schanze runter zu brettern anstatt sich unter Anfeuerungsgeschrei hochzuquälen, ist doch nicht mal halb so prickelnd.


----------



## makleki (12. Juli 2010)

... die rasante Schussfahrt ins Ziel fällt dann auch weg


----------



## vimpelman (12. Juli 2010)

Hey, ich bin dieses Jahr zum vierten Mal mitgefahren... brutale Hitze... Aber trotzdem hat's mit 3:53h ganz gut geklappt.

Ich war aber etwas enttäuscht von ein paar Kleinigkeiten... und würde gern eure Meinung dazu hören:


Späte *Startzeit *- wieso um 12h? Viele andere Marathons beginnen früh morgens, um der Mittagshitze aus dem Weg zu gehen. Wieso nicht in Albstadt?
*Verpflegungsstationen *- gewohnt gut, aber bei 35°C die erste Station noch 90 Minuten ist krass - habe auch hier andere Veranstalter schneller reagieren sehen, die kleine Zwischenstationen mit Wasser eingerichtet haben
Stichpunkt *Wasser und Wassermelonen* - ich weiß nicht, wie es euch ging, als ich im Ziel angekommen bin - gegen 16:20h - wurde an Wasser gespart - es gab wohl einen Engpass. Wassermelonen waren auch aus - für mich in dem Moment unfassbar
*Startplatzvergabe *- bisher war der Startplatz immer basierend auf der Leistung der Vorjahre - irgendwie dieses Mal nicht für alle. Macht dann wenig Spass, wenn man aus Block F startet und 4h nur am überholen ist - ist für Überholer und Überholten unnötig gefährlich. Leider hat der Veranstalter hier keine Antwort gehabt...
*"Geschenke"* - cool, das zweite Handtuch, eine peppige Trinkflasche und - hurra, diesmal ein leuchtend orangenes Shirt das völlig nutzlos ist. Wieso nicht mal ein schönes Trikot, dass man auch anziehen kann? Gonso ist doch mit der Veranstalter?? Werbung sieht wirklich anders aus.
Viel gemekert, aber was denkt ihr darüber?

Nichstdestotrotz ein super Event & tolle Zuschauer - ohne Frage


----------



## jones (12. Juli 2010)

vimpelman schrieb:


> Gonso ist doch mit der Veranstalter?? Werbung sieht wirklich anders aus.



eher sponsor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (12. Juli 2010)

wegen der melonen - ich gebs ja zu, da kann der veranstalter nix dafür, die hab ich im ziel alle verschlungen!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (12. Juli 2010)

War mörder, vor allem da ich bis Neuweiler mit Funktionsunterhemd gefahren bin. Hab den Scheiss dann weggeworfen und ein leichtes orangenes Trickot übergezogen das 2 Nummern zu gross war und dann nur noch Wasser, Wasser.

Aber keine Krämpfe etc... top Power bis zu letzt. Aber trotzdem mit starken 4h 30 min langsamer als letztes Jahr. Hatte zuviel Reserven gespart, war danach gar nicht richtig am Arsch.

Man sieht sich nächstes Jahr und danke an alle Mitfahrer, es war saugeil!!!!!

Gruss
Lokal-Hero Waldfee


----------



## Eisensau (12. Juli 2010)

War mein erstes Mal in Albstadt. Habe über 800 km Anreise auf mich genommen, weil ich hier im Forum gelesen habe wie geil die Stimmung an der Strecke ist und wie super organisiert das Event sein soll.

Kann nur sagen habe keinen Kilometer und keine Minute Anreise bereut. Es hat einfach alles gepaßt.

Der Hammer waren aber die Zuschauer. Das muß man sich mal vorstellen: Da stehen hunderte von Leuten überall an der Strecke und natürlich vor allem an den Anstiegen und schreien, trommeln, rasseln und singen einen nach oben. In den Ortschaften stehen dann welche an Ihten Häusern und sorgen für Wasserduschen.
Man hat das Gefühl die ganze Region lebt dieses Event. Und dann am Abend endlich mal ne Biker - Party auf der was los war, mit ner klasse Band.
Mein größter Respekt und vor allem Dank an diese megageilen Zuschauer. Die Veranstaltung wird ab sofort fester Bestandteil meiner Jahresplanung.

Ach so gefahren bin ich ja auch noch. Da mein erster Start aus Block H wie hinten, bzw ganz hinten.
Mein Ziel waren unter 4 Stunden und 3.55 sind es geworden. Denke mal mit nen besseren Startplatz und nen Betreuer an der Strecke sollte da noch 20 Minuten drin sein. 
Nochmals Danke an alle Helfer, Verantwortlichen und Zuschauer.

Torsten


----------



## gewitterBiker (13. Juli 2010)

vimpelman schrieb:


> Späte *Startzeit *- wieso um 12h? Viele andere Marathons beginnen früh morgens, um der Mittagshitze aus dem Weg zu gehen. Wieso nicht in Albstadt?
> 
> *Verpflegungsstationen *- gewohnt gut, aber bei 35°C die erste Station noch 90 Minuten ist krass - habe auch hier andere Veranstalter schneller reagieren sehen, die kleine Zwischenstationen mit Wasser eingerichtet haben
> Stichpunkt *Wasser und Wassermelonen* - ich weiß nicht, wie es euch ging, als ich im Ziel angekommen bin - gegen 16:20h - wurde an Wasser gespart - es gab wohl einen Engpass. Wassermelonen waren auch aus - für mich in dem Moment unfassbar
> ...



Startzeit - Startzeit ist deswegen in Ordnung, weil sie dafür sorgt, dass die Zuschauer an die Strecke kommen. Wäre der Start um 8 wären weit weniger Menschen am Streckenrand. So ist es eine Art Volksfest für die Zuschauer: zuerst an die Strecke, danach in die Stadt zum Feiern. Daran sollte man auf keinen Fall rütteln!

Wasser - ich hatte gleich nach 20km einen Platten und bin an der ersten Verfpflegungsstation relativ spät angekommen. Es gab dort kein Wasser mehr! Sowas geht natürlich garnicht. Apfelsaft war zwar noch da, aber das vertrage ich (und auch andere) nicht sonderlich gut. Ein paar 100m weiter stand ein Feuerwehr-Mann mit Schlauch, so dass man wenigstens Flaschen füllen konnte. Aber dass das Wasser ausgeht war schon absolut heftig. Vor allem weil ewig vorher bekannt war, dass es heiß werden würde und dass sehr viele Menschen mitfahren. Ist mir noch immer absolut unverständlich.

Startplatzvergabe - Wenn du letztes Jahr gut gefahren bist lief irgendwas schief bei deiner Startplatzvergabe. Das klappt normalerweise recht gut. Es zählt aber nur das letzte Jahr, nicht die Jahre davor. Ein Jahr aussetzen bedeutet in Albstadt: wieder hinten anstellen.

Geschenke - Habe mittlerweile auch 3 Handtücher und 3 immergleiche aber andersfarbige Finisher-T-Shirts, die ich nie anziehe. Gebe dir recht: das Zeugs ist nutzlos, weil hässlich und im T-Shirt-Style und hat nur einen Erinnerungswert. Schade.

Organisatorisch ist da noch einiges an Potential drin. Z.B. wären Zwischenzeiten-Messungen sicherlich nicht verkehrt. Auch Trinkflaschentausch gehört bei einer 50-Euro-Veranstaltung doch mittlerweile zum guten Ton.

Aber *******gal: die Zuschauer sind in Albstadt immer wieder der Hammer, bei der Strecke ist auch nach 3 mal immer wieder überraschend wie schwer sie gegen Ende wird und das ganze Drumherum mit Volksfest und Stimmung stimmt in Albstad mehr als irgendwo anders.


----------



## TTT (13. Juli 2010)

- Startzeit: Find ich eigentlich gut, so heiß wie dieses mal ist halt nicht normal und hab ich auch bei 6 Starts bisher nicht erlebt.
- Verpflegungsstationen find ich o.k., man weiß es ja und muß was mitnehmen. Daß das Wasser ausgeht ist aber wirklich ein Unding! Das grenzt ja schon an fahrlässiger Körperverletzung!
- Startplatzvergabe: Es zählt das beste Ergebnis aus den letzten 3? Jahren, wer von einem anderen den Startplatz übernimmt, übernimmt aber automatisch dessen Block.
- Finishertrickot: Bis vorletztes Jahr fand ich die super. Hab ich zum joggen oder Wandern an, beim Alpencross als Wechsel-TShirt oder im Winter als Funktionsunterwäsche. Seit letztem Jahr haben die allerdings einen anderen Stoff und der fühlt sich einfach klebrig an und alle die ich kenne tragen die nicht mehr!!!


----------



## KaiservonChina (13. Juli 2010)

Ja für ein hübsches Trikot fahre ich dieses Jahr zum zweiten Mal bei der Albgold-Trophy mit. Da haut Gonso immer ein schönes Trikot raus.

Aber ich bin nächstes Jahr auch auf jeden Fall wieder dabei - eine herrliche Stimmung ist da immer!


----------



## ztmguru (13. Juli 2010)

Ja, die Wasser versorgung war wirklich unzumutbar, zumal es nur die langsammen betroffen hat, die ja sowiso am Limit fahren.
Hab in diesem Jahr meine Frau dazu überredet mitzufahren, war ihr erster Marathon und danach war ihre Aussage:"Nie wieder so etwas".
Bin selber aus Albstadt und war bisher ein hitziger verfechter dieser Veranstaltung, aber die Versorgung ist unter aller Kanone und man wusste seit zwei Wochen das es Heiss ist und bleibt.
Die Sache mit dem Finischer Shirt find ich langsam ausgelutscht, für das gleiche Geld bekommt man überall bessere Verpflegung (Gel/gefüllte Trinkflaschen/Pastaparty/funktionierende Zeitnahme mit zwischenzeit etc.) und wirklich super Start bzw. Finischer Geschenke.
Werde mir in Zukunft überlegen hier nochmal zu starten.


----------



## boulder2002 (13. Juli 2010)

ztmguru schrieb:


> Ja, die Wasser versorgung war wirklich unzumutbar, zumal es nur die langsammen betroffen hat, die ja sowiso am Limit fahren.



Auch die, die schneller fahren, fahren am Limit.



ztmguru schrieb:


> Bin selber aus Albstadt ...



Dann müsste es doch ein Leichtes sein, Freunde, Bekannte oder Verwandte zu bitten, dich an der Strecke mit Flaschen zu versorgen.
Ich halte in Albstadt grundsätzlich nicht an den Verpflegungsstellen und habe vom Wassermangel gar nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## Alb-Rider (13. Juli 2010)

Das Event war wieder absolut super, trotz des heißen Wetters und etwas weniger Zuschauern als im letzten Jahr. Zeit und Ablauf finde ich absolut klasse. Bei den Sonntagsrennen springt doch jeder gleich wieder weg dass er rechtzeitig zu Hause ist.

Trotz der heißen Bedinungen waren es 10min schneller als im letzten Jahr. Muss auch ein Lob an die Fahrer um mich rum aussprechen, kein gedrängel oder böses Wort alle recht diszipliniert.

Die geschenkten Flaschen hätte ich lieber gefüllt an den Stationen bekommen, da würde mir die Bettelei erspart bleiben dass Freundin und Schwester an die Strecke stehen und mir alles reichen.

Was ist eigentlich aus der Zwischenzeit geworden die an der Schanze genommen wurde? Taucht die mal irgendwo auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oscar, grouch (13. Juli 2010)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Geschenke - Habe mittlerweile auch 3 Handtücher und 3 immergleiche aber andersfarbige Finisher-T-Shirts, die ich nie anziehe. Gebe dir recht: das Zeugs ist nutzlos, weil hässlich und im T-Shirt-Style und hat nur einen Erinnerungswert. Schade.




Die Finisher-Trikots benutze ich gerne zum Lauftraining, ansonsten sehe ich es auch eher als Erinnerungswert.

Das grasgrüne T-Shirt von 2006 nehme ich meistens beim Rasenmähen, da erschrickt der Rasen nicht so wie bei Orange. 

Komischerweise haben die Leute von der Crew meistens die bessere Farbe


----------



## ztmguru (13. Juli 2010)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Dann müsste es doch ein Leichtes sein, Freunde, Bekannte oder Verwandte zu bitten, dich an der Strecke mit Flaschen zu versorgen.
> Ich halte in Albstadt grundsätzlich nicht an den Verpflegungsstellen und habe vom Wassermangel gar nichts mitbekommen.



Ja sicher, aber wie schon erwähnt ist dieses mal auch meine Frau mitgefahren und sie war die letzte aus dem Freundes/Bekanntenkreis die als Wasserträgerin in frage kommt, da alle anderen auch mitfahren.
Das auch die schnellen am Limit fahren ist auch klar, nur ich hatte genügend Wasser und Melonen an den Stationen, komischer weise ist um mich herum auch keiner wegen Dehydration umgefallen, dies geschah erst gegen ende der Veranstaltung und dort waren sicher nicht die Stärksten.


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. Juli 2010)

Bin seit langem mal wieder mitgefahren und muss sagen, dass die Zuschauer und Stimmung wohl kaum irgendwo in Deutschland besser sind! Da war ich echt sehr potitiv überrascht!

Hitze ist absolut nicht mein Ding, trotzdem gings eigentlich ganz gut, man muss halt wirklich trinken was reingeht - glaub das waren so 5 große Flaschen (eigene Verpfleger). Dann etwas Wasser über den Kopf und die Zuschauerduschen mitnehmen, tut wirklich recht gut!

Trikots, Flaschen, T-Shirts finde ich allgemein unsinnig, wenn man oft Rennen fährt sammelt sich das Zeug langsam an und verstopft blos die Schränke. Mehr Versorgung (Flaschen), weniger Startgeld oder ggf. Material das verbraucht wird (Schläuche, Reifen etc.) fände ich besser, aber das ist eigentlich überall gleich...

Die Strecke wird nach hinten raus wirklich fies, aber das sieht man dem Höhenprofil ja auch an, einteilen ist da schon angesagt, gerade bei der Hitze - ansosnten wäre es schön ein paar Trails einzubauen, wobei das bei der Menge an Fahrern nicht einfach ist, soll ja auch keinen Stau geben.

Hingelegt haben wir uns leider auch - und das bei einem einfachen Spurwechsel, der Schotter ist teils extrem lose und durch die Trockenheit "verzahnt" er sich auch nicht mit dem Boden - hätte wohl etwas steiler anlenken müssen. Dumm gelaufen, aber zum Glück nichts größeres passiert.


----------



## oscar, grouch (13. Juli 2010)

ztmguru schrieb:


> Ja sicher, aber wie schon erwähnt ist dieses mal auch meine Frau mitgefahren und sie war die letzte aus dem Freundes/Bekanntenkreis die als Wasserträgerin in frage kommt, da alle anderen auch mitfahren.



Das erklärt auch warum es dieses Jahr weniger Zuschauer waren.

Die fahren jetzt alle mit


----------



## naishy (13. Juli 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @naishy, puma & Bruckii: Letztes Jahr bin ich auch im letzten Startblock gestartet da gehts dann wirklich schon ziemlich eng zu. .... Nächstes Jahr seid ihr dann auch weiter vorne  (naishy wohl ganz vorne) dabei und es sieht anders aus


Hoffentlich findet sich dann auch der richtige Weggefährte, war bis km 50 mit nem Schwarzwälder unterwegs der dann leider einen schleichenden Plattfuss hatte.











pug304 schrieb:


> sauber einteilen, viel trinke, etwas essen, und schnell sein. dann geht das schon  Breitenberg südseite in Pfronten vor einer Woche war viel gnadenloser!



Oh ja, ging auch etwas länger bergauf.:kotz:




vimpelman schrieb:


> Ich war aber etwas enttäuscht von ein paar Kleinigkeiten... und würde gern eure Meinung dazu hören:
> 
> 
> Späte *Startzeit *- wieso um 12h? Viele andere Marathons beginnen früh morgens, um der Mittagshitze aus dem Weg zu gehen. Wieso nicht in Albstadt?
> ...



- Startzeit find ich ok, kann gemütlich in der Früh anreisen (Salzkammergut Startzeit 05:30)
- Verpflegungsstation, die 1. nach ca. 40km fand ich auch recht spät. Könnte schon bei km 30 sein.
- Geschenke: Trinkflasche find ich nicht schlecht, verlier übers Jahr doch einige, hab am Samstag vor der 1. Verpflegung auch meine 2 Flasche (voll) verloren. T-Shirt is ja Standard und gibt weitaus schlimmere wie hier.





ztmguru schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Finischer Shirt find ich langsam ausgelutscht, für das gleiche Geld bekommt man überall bessere Verpflegung (Gel/gefüllte Trinkflaschen/Pastaparty/funktionierende Zeitnahme mit zwischenzeit etc.) und wirklich super Start bzw. Finischer Geschenke.
> Werde mir in Zukunft überlegen hier nochmal zu starten.



Ne Pastaparty wäre schon angebracht, hab bis jetzt noch kein Rennen ohne Pasta oder ähnliches erlebt. Zum Auffüllen der leeren Speicher nach dem Rennen fehlt einfach was.


----------



## Bobbyman (13. Juli 2010)

Bin das erste Marathon überhaupt gefahren und dann bei so ner Hitze. Musste aus Block H starten.

Bis zur ersten Verpflegung war die Strecke sehr voll und es war teilweise schwierig zu überholen. Danach lichtete sich das Feld und die Gruppen wurden kleiner. Teilweise fuhr ich auch allein.

Die Zuschauer waren super, besonders die mit dem erfrischendem Nass aus  den Gartenschläuchen.

Mein Ziel war unter 5 Std. zu fahren, was mir aber nicht gelang. 5 Std. 24 Min waren es dann. Ich kann mit dem Ergebnis auch zufrieden sein, da bei mir die Kraft in den Beinen nach 60 - 65 Km gehörig nachgelassen hat. Die letzten 20 Km dachte ich dann nur Hauptsache ankommen.

Gefahren bin ich alles auch die steilen Anstiege, ausser der letzte halt, als es nochmal von der anderen Seite zum Ochsenberg rauf ging. Nach der Abfahrt bin ich in die Steigung und es waren plötzlich alle am schieben. Ausweichen ging auch nicht mehr und ich war anscheinend zu müde um schnell aus den Pedalen rauszukommen. Bin aus dem Stand wie ein Mehlsack umgefallen. 

Da ich technisch nicht der beste Fahrer bin, habe ich ein paar Probleme in den Abfahrten gehabt, welche zum Glück nicht zu Stürzen geführt haben. Aber sonst war die Strecke sehr schön, obwohl ich am Schluss das Gefühl hatte, fast überfordert zu sein.

An den Verpflegungsstationen 1. und 2. habe ich nur kurz zum Flaschen voll  machen angehalten. An der 3. bin ich dann durch gefahren, um keine Zeit  mehr zu verlieren.

Das Handtuch, die Flasche und das T- Shirt kann ich schon gebrauchen, obwohl das T - Shirt wirklich besser von der Qualität sein könnte. Ansonsten war alles ein Riesenspass.

Fürs nächste Jahr werde ich mehr trainieren, vieleicht hält dann die  Kraft länger nach hinten raus und es gelingt mir meine Zeit etwas zu  verbessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alb-Rider (15. Juli 2010)

Was ist denn nun mit der Zwischenzeit von der Schanze? Auf der neuen Liste vom Di ist die ja auch nicht drauf......kommt das noch?


----------



## naishy (15. Juli 2010)

Alb-Rider schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun mit der Zwischenzeit von der Schanze? Auf der neuen Liste vom Di ist die ja auch nicht drauf......kommt das noch?



http://albstadtbikemarathon.de/index.php?id=16

Das Einarbeiten der Zwischenzeit an der Schanze ist Aufgrund eines technischen Problems beim Aufzeichenen der Daten nicht möglich.


Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil


----------



## Alb-Rider (15. Juli 2010)

ahhh jetzt ja....wahrscheinlich wollte ich das einfach nicht sehen.
Aber dann hätte ich doch einen Kritikpunkt....was da immer so schief läuft bei der Zeitnehmung ist so einer Veranstaltung nicht würdig. Erst die Passivtransponder die nach dem Ziel zur Sicherheit nochmals gescannt wurden und jetzt das. Jedes Wald und Wiesen Rennen bietet eine saubere Zeitnahme und nicht nur eine einzige Zwischenzeit....die dann noch nicht mal klappt.


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juli 2010)

Alb-Rider schrieb:


> ahhh jetzt ja....wahrscheinlich wollte ich das einfach nicht sehen.
> Aber dann hätte ich doch einen Kritikpunkt....was da immer so schief läuft bei der Zeitnehmung ist so einer Veranstaltung nicht würdig. Erst die Passivtransponder die nach dem Ziel zur Sicherheit nochmals gescannt wurden und jetzt das. Jedes Wald und Wiesen Rennen bietet eine saubere Zeitnahme und nicht nur eine einzige Zwischenzeit....die dann noch nicht mal klappt.



Ähm, es gibt deutlich schlechtere Zeitnahmen - glaub mir!!!!
Ich habe diesbezüglich gelernt bescheiden zu sein, wenn die Zeit halbwegs stimmt und die Position ist eigentlich alles OK - Zwischenzeiten etc. gibts kaum noch irgendwo, vmtl. alle wegen Geldmangels gestrichen...


----------



## oscar, grouch (20. Juli 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ähm, es gibt deutlich schlechtere Zeitnahmen - glaub mir!!!!
> Ich habe diesbezüglich gelernt bescheiden zu sein, wenn die Zeit halbwegs stimmt und die Position ist eigentlich alles OK - Zwischenzeiten etc. gibts kaum noch irgendwo, vmtl. alle wegen Geldmangels gestrichen...



Wenn es in der Lokalpresse nicht grossartig angekündigt worden wäre, würde ich dir Recht geben.

Es gibt auch bis heute keine Online-Urkunde( ist mittlerweile bei fast jedem Volkslauf möglich)


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juli 2010)

Stimmt alles, ist ja auch unschön, aber wie gesagt ich hab schon so miese Sachen erlebt, dass ich sowas fast schon als Kleinigkeit abtue...


----------



## aka (20. Juli 2010)

oscar schrieb:


> Es gibt auch bis heute keine Online-Urkunde( ist mittlerweile bei fast jedem Volkslauf möglich)


Das mit der fehlenden Zwischenzeit finde ich schade.
Urkunde habe ich bisher noch gar nicht vermisst, mir reichen eigentlich die Startnummern (die kann man wenigstens an die Nachbarskinder verschenken). 
Aber man kann sich ja auch selber helfen: ** Klick **

Wo der Veranstalter aber seltsame Massstaebe angelegt hat ist die Albstadtwertung.
Hier fehlen wohl klare Regeln und der Vorjahressieger wurde recht willkuerlich aus der Wertung genommen.


----------



## oscar, grouch (20. Juli 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Wo der Veranstalter aber seltsame Massstaebe angelegt hat ist die Albstadtwertung.
> Hier fehlen wohl klare Regeln und der Vorjahressieger wurde recht willkuerlich aus der Wertung genommen.



Der Vorjahressieger wohnt jetzt scheinbar in München und nicht mehr in Albstadt


----------



## aka (20. Juli 2010)

oscar schrieb:


> Der Vorjahressieger wohnt jetzt scheinbar in München und nicht mehr in Albstadt



Wohnte er im Vorjahr aber auch, ebenso hatten angeblich weitere fruehere Albstadtsieger zum Zeitpunkt ihres Sieges nur noch einen Zweitwohnsitz in A gemeldet.
Aber seis drum, hoffentlich wird das fuers naechste Jahr klar geregelt.


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juli 2010)

Und ich will ne Mixed-Tandem-Wertung!!! Ist voll unfair mit nem Mädel gegen Jungs antreten zu müssen!!!
(Noch dazu wenn die Baumlang sind!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (20. Juli 2010)

Also wenn man sich die Sieger der Tandemwertung anschaut sollte es doch jedem klar sein, dass es von Nachteil ist baumlang zu sein! 

Ansonsten: Mixed Tandem Wertung waere nur fair, hoffentlich nimmt die Zahl der Tandems bei den Marathons zu! Eure Zeit ist Hammer gut!


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juli 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich die Sieger der Tandemwertung anschaut sollte es doch jedem klar sein, dass es von Nachteil ist baumlang zu sein!
> 
> Ansonsten: Mixed Tandem Wertung waere nur fair, hoffentlich nimmt die Zahl der Tandems bei den Marathons zu! Eure Zeit ist Hammer gut!



Naja, es waren immerhin 15 Tandems am Start, davon 3 Mixed - das ist eh schon brutal viel, setzt sich ggf. doch durch


----------



## aka (20. Juli 2010)

BTW, wir hatten einigen Verschleiss.
So eine gefederte Sattelstuetze macht schon Sinn, das Gestell vom Stokersattel ist uns naemlich unterwegs halb durchgebrochen, hab ich erst daheim bemerkt.
Ausserdem haben wir wohl Wiegetritt mit Biegetritt verwechselt, meine Sattelstuetze ist jetzt naemlich ziemlich krumm (erklaert wohl das Knacken...).
Mein Hinterreifen ist sowas von fertig, total laediert (Hitze?), mit Schrammen in der Karakasse - der war vor dem Rennen noch ziemlich frisch!
Aber das mittlere Kettenblatt hat gut funktioniert und sauber geschaltet


----------



## Alb-Rider (20. Juli 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ähm, es gibt deutlich schlechtere Zeitnahmen - glaub mir!!!!
> Ich habe diesbezüglich gelernt bescheiden zu sein, wenn die Zeit halbwegs stimmt und die Position ist eigentlich alles OK - Zwischenzeiten etc. gibts kaum noch irgendwo, vmtl. alle wegen Geldmangels gestrichen...



na dann hab ich mir bisher ja die richtigen Rennen ausgesucht 
Jetzt haben die Veranstalter so ein klasse Event geschaffen wo super ankommt in der Region, Startplätze schon Wochen/Monate vorher vergriffen, tolle Zuschauer mit einer Stimmung die seines gleichen sucht, schönes Fest wo viele da bleiben und klasse Helfer, da wäre es doch angebracht die Durchführung des Rennens auf das gleiche Niveau anzuheben. In Sachen Verpflegung und Zeitnahme setzt Kirchzarten da absolut die Meßlatte (klar ist da das Startgeld teurer). Aber man hätte dieses mal die Trinkflaschen auch an den VPs reichen können (weniger Müll und gut zu handhaben) anstatt sie so herzugeben. Anstatt das Geld für Handtücher o.ä. auszugeben könnte man auch in eine angemessene Zeitmessung investieren.....schließlich sind wir nicht beim Kasperletheater sondern fahren Rennen.

Vielleicht nimmt sich das Organisations Team das evtl zu Herzen, aber ich weiß auch man kann es nie allen Recht machen....mich eingeschlossen  und ich werde nächstes Jahr trotzdem am Start sein


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juli 2010)

aka schrieb:


> BTW, wir hatten einigen Verschleiss.
> So eine gefederte Sattelstuetze macht schon Sinn, das Gestell vom Stokersattel ist uns naemlich unterwegs halb durchgebrochen, hab ich erst daheim bemerkt.
> Ausserdem haben wir wohl Wiegetritt mit Biegetritt verwechselt, meine Sattelstuetze ist jetzt naemlich ziemlich krumm (erklaert wohl das Knacken...).
> Mein Hinterreifen ist sowas von fertig, total laediert (Hitze?), mit Schrammen in der Karakasse - der war vor dem Rennen noch ziemlich frisch!
> Aber das mittlere Kettenblatt hat gut funktioniert und sauber geschaltet



Wenigstens ist Dein Verschleiß beim Fahren und nicht beim Stürzen entstanden!  Mir fehlt einiges an Haut, Hose hat auch ein Loch, der Lenker musste gekürzt werden weil das Ende nimmer so gut aussah, Schaltauge wieder gradgebogen und Gabel wieder gerade gedreht! Und noch ein paar kleinere Schrammen! 
Wegen dem Sattel würd ich den Stoker einfach mal auf Diät setzen, kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass der verbogen ist


----------



## plusminus (21. Juli 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Wegen dem Sattel würd ich den Stoker einfach mal auf Diät setzen, kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass der verbogen ist



Was ist jetzt nochmal genau verbogen? Der Stoker vor lauter Eigengewicht oder das Sattelgestell vor lauter Stoker?

Grüße
vom baumlangen Stoker der sich seit zwei Jahren hinter seinem ebenfalls baumlangen Steuermann verbiegen muss um irgendwie an ein paar Moleküle Sauerstoff zu kommen - von Überströmen erfrischenden Fahrtwinds wollen wir gar nicht erst reden.

+-


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juli 2010)

Alb-Rider schrieb:


> na dann hab ich mir bisher ja die richtigen Rennen ausgesucht
> Jetzt haben die Veranstalter so ein klasse Event geschaffen wo super ankommt in der Region, Startplätze schon Wochen/Monate vorher vergriffen, tolle Zuschauer mit einer Stimmung die seines gleichen sucht, schönes Fest wo viele da bleiben und klasse Helfer, da wäre es doch angebracht die Durchführung des Rennens auf das gleiche Niveau anzuheben. In Sachen Verpflegung und Zeitnahme setzt Kirchzarten da absolut die Meßlatte (klar ist da das Startgeld teurer). Aber man hätte dieses mal die Trinkflaschen auch an den VPs reichen können (weniger Müll und gut zu handhaben) anstatt sie so herzugeben. Anstatt das Geld für Handtücher o.ä. auszugeben könnte man auch in eine angemessene Zeitmessung investieren.....schließlich sind wir nicht beim Kasperletheater sondern fahren Rennen.
> 
> Vielleicht nimmt sich das Organisations Team das evtl zu Herzen, aber ich weiß auch man kann es nie allen Recht machen....mich eingeschlossen  und ich werde nächstes Jahr trotzdem am Start sein



Also prinzipiell gebe ich Dir in allen Punkten recht! Eine bessere Zeitnahme mit Zwischenzeiten wäre toll, scheint aber echt teuer zu sein - zumindest behaupten das die Veranstalter, wenn man Datasport fragt ist es zwar teurer aber moderat - naja wem soll man da trauen? Trinkflaschen wären echt super, gibt es aber rel. selten, schade eigenltich denn so teuer kann das doch auch nicht sein - gegenüber den Plastikbechern, aber leider ist das wirklich selten bei Rennen (schätze mal max. 10-20%). Das mit Handtüchern, Trikots und T-Shirts sage ich schon ewig, und viele andere Fahrer auch, trotzdem machts eigentlich jeder Veranstalter so - das Zeug weglassen und 10Euro weniger Startgeld (oder Flaschen, oder bessere Zeitnahme) und die meisten Starter wären wohl zufriedener - komischerweise setzt sich das kein bischen durch...


----------



## Alb-Rider (22. Juli 2010)

sollte halt endlich mal einer machen! Vorallem wenn eh schon Trinkflaschen als Startgeschenk verteilt werden. Ich glaub schon dass das funktionieren und viel Zustimmung finden würde


----------



## ur2105 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich persönlich trinke lieber mein eigenes Pulver. Da weiß ich wenigstens, was ich habe und ob ich das auch vertrage. Pulver nehme ich mir in Portionspäckchen mit und schütte dies an der Auffüllstation in meine Flasche, Wasser drauf fertig. Dauert maximal 20 Sekunden länger als mit fertigem Getränk auffüllen. 
Auf Handtücher und vorher ausgeteilte Flaschen könnte ich auch gut und gerne verzichten. Die Qualität vom Finisher T-Shirt dürfte dafür besser sein. Das letzte von annehmbarer Qualität war wohl das von 2007.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oscar, grouch (23. Juli 2010)

Das mit den Finisher-Shirts wird imho wohl gemacht um "Neukunden" zu ködern.


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Juli 2010)

Alb-Rider schrieb:


> sollte halt endlich mal einer machen! Vorallem wenn eh schon Trinkflaschen als Startgeschenk verteilt werden. Ich glaub schon dass das funktionieren und viel Zustimmung finden würde



Denke ich auch, die Frage ist welcher Veranstalter "bricht" da mal aus und probiert was anderes? Denke auch das viele Teilnehmer das gut finden würden, insbesondere die Serientäter - die dann ja wirklich nicht unbedingt jedes Trikot, T-Shirt oder Handtuch brauchen können...


----------



## bakerman (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
mal ne andere Frage, das Rennen war mit 1600 Hm ausgeschrieben, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Auf meinem Tacho hatte ich aber über 2000 Hm und gefühlt auch über 1600. Wie war es bei Euch.

Joachim


----------



## OnkelZed (30. Juli 2010)

Fahre seit 5 Jahren mit und habe jedes Jahr mit Polar und VDO unabhängig immer +/- 1750 Hm auf dem Buckel. 


Greetz
Zed


----------



## Haferstroh (30. Juli 2010)

Schon seit vielen Jahren nix geändert: Bei mir immer um die 85,5km und 1650hm gewesen mit dem HAC4.


----------

